# Jwt Cams Ga16de -- Help



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Hey, i am interested in getting cams, and i simply want to know this.. IS IT WORTH IT?!?!.. i mean, i got all this stuff, and still cant beat some civics.. hell, a EX with an intake, beat me with an intake, exaust, headers. wtheck!.. ahnyways.. i want to be able to eat them alive... will cams do this? i heard up to a 43 HP gain can be achieved at 7300.. well hell, its a slope that only goes up.. irriguardless, im still kinda confused on how good this will help.. also, is the idle lopey?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

43hp, depends on how you look at it. It only gives you that hp if you have a reprogramed ecu. You see a stock ecu drops "off the cam" to early. The reprogrammed one keeps the cams "on" more. It all has to do with the VTC advance and retard points. There is not doubt however that they help.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

This has bugged me for a while...what does a "lopey" idle mean? Is it a certain sound??


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

its like... wom wom wom wom wum wom wom wom wum wom wom wom wum.. i cant really explain, its like while your engine idles, instead of a constant nice wom wom wom wom wom wom wom wom wom.. there are like lower sounds that happen.. every 4th cylendar head..


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

You've heard those hot rod v8s right? If it's lopey it doesn't sound smooth, more choppy at idle...


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

barnoun said:


> *You've heard those hot rod v8s right? If it's lopey it doesn't sound smooth, more choppy at idle... *


The JWT GA16 cams idle like stock almost.

Mike


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh...so it sounds like when you disconnect the TPS to do timing...high/low idle.

The cams are like stock?? But I've always heard that it has that lopey idle thing. Guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

I work with mostly V8s, but any car that lopes with a smallish cam, is usually poor programming (guys that put in the parts without the reprogrammed timing/fuel).

Runs like crap = lope

A cam that has great top end (aka a "big cam") will be giving up some of the low end efficiency/power to make that top end goodness.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *The JWT GA16 cams idle like stock almost.
> 
> Mike *


yeah not bad at all...it is noticable, but very slight..


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

well what are the horsepower gains with the ECU. I honestly don't feel like spending 5 bills on cams. I'd rather just invest it in a sr20 or a new car. Unless the gains are very noticable..


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

Most of the time, a cam requires computer reprogramming, new springs, etc so the costs do add up. When I did mine I also got the heads worked on (ported and rebuilt), new injectors etc, already had headers and such.

Without going the full route you will always be missing some power that the cam has potential to make, so going much bigger than stock starts to require going further and buying more goodies. Alot of people stick in a moderately sized cam and don't get the thing programmed, and wonder why they get 12MPG and have no power  

With that in mind, is anyone doing thier own programming on stock computers? Is your stuff EPROM or EEPROM?

I know there is stuff out there for Ford/Chevy enthusiasts but am looking to maybe transplant a later model turbo setup into an early 240Z, and hate paying billions of dollars for someone else to do half ass work, DIY rules.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

I've never driven a GA16 powered vehicle, but I do know that the cams made a pretty big difference in my SR20. I've also heard that the JWT cams for the GA wake up that motor more than the SR20. It's a tough call, since SR20's can be had for around the same price, but the install will be much more involved and more costly due to the extra parts needed (tranny, axles, ECU, wiring harness, etc...) to do a complete SR conversion. If this is the route you're heading in, a DET is in order, but if you wanna breathe some new life into your GA, I'd definitely recommend the cams.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*My input*

CAMS make the single biggest difference! Totally make it a different car. ECU is pretty much a necessity with the cams, but they are huge in terms of waking up the GA. My car idles a tad lopey with the headwork and cams, sounds pretty mean!


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

I want the cams, but I want to know from some people how they pull by themselves with no computer mods. Will they work at all? I am building a separate motor and plan to do headwork, but I want to see what they alone will do in just a bolt on engine? Experiences with low end torque and mid range is what I would like to know.

Thanks Chris 92 classic


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

well the computer work is to stop Cam Reatard at like 5500, so your car will go max power to 7300 with RPM extenderino.. from what i understand, the cams have a longer extension, so it pushes the pistons down a little futhur, so it dwraws in a little more gas.. and compresses a little more.. and just think that X 7000.. man.. destruction!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Info.*

The computer does change the VTC around a bit it also raises the red-line to 7300 RPM's. FWIW the cams have NO influence on the pistons. The simply allow the valves to stay open more/longer given the more radical profile of the JWT cams versus the stock cams.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

> FWIW the cams have NO influence on the pistons. The simply allow the valves to stay open more/longer given the more radical profile of the JWT cams versus the stock cams.


Hogwash...I dont belive it, can it be true?


----------

